# 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak"



## Sonnyarba (20 Aug 2011)

Hi there,

After a long period of collecting equipment for my new aquarium, just one day after returning from my summer vacation, I just started my new Iwagumi style aquascape, which I named after Seiryu rocks that I used. This is actually my first "serious" aquascape, since my first aquarium that I bougt 8 months ago was started without a plan    

Tank specs:
90x45x45 Optiwhite glass, 10mm

Lighting:
ATI Sunpower, 4x39W, JBL Natur Ultra 9000 K

Substrate:
3 x 9l of Aquasoil Amazonia

Hardscape:
19 kg of Seiryu stones (special thanks to Viktor Lantos from GA  who delivered me those stones to hotel while I was on a business trip to Budapest   )

Filter:
Eheim Pro 3e 2078, waiting for PM lily pipes to arrive

Heater:
Hydor ETH 300

CO2:
Pressurized, 5kg, diffused via UP atomizer

Now, I started to play with the hardscape, and before I fill the water in I would appreciate your advices. The plant list will be very short, limited to HC   

So, what do you think about it?





















Tired & wet artist (the temperature in my room is 29 at the moment  )





I have a few more kg's of smaller stones so if you think I should add some, just say   

Hope you are gonna like it, and feel free to suggest anything you would change  

So, what do you think?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

your exit lines on the main pile of stones is great, the smaller pile could use some work..

Cant wait to see it planted


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

I love the left side, but the right side could be a little more natural i guess. Maybe form a smaller peak there? Just like you did on the left but of course much smaller? The big mountain looks pretty good. I can't wait to see this planted


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

agree cannot fault the left side, but the right side needs to compliment the left more instead of rounded peaks.


----------



## Sonnyarba (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Thank you guys   

You got the point, I totally agree with you!    Although everything looks nice alive, when I have a picture in front of me the right side asks for some changes, and I will try to work on the depth. Since all my Aquasoil is already in the tank, I will have to remove the rocks and add something below them.  

It seems this is gonna be a very busy Sunday for me   

You can expect the update until evening


----------



## Sonnyarba (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

So,

after your advices I did some "serious" changes!  
First, I took almost whole substrate out and put lots of smaller inert stones from the local forest, lava stones and 2 large beer mugs    and all to achieve the depth. I have to say I'm very happy with the result!  

Second, I had to redo the right side, and it has been changed a lot, all to have more natural look.




































Is it better now? I'm a bit tired of scaping work so I don't see the details any more.

I guess a need a break.
Cheers


----------



## Gill (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

The right side compliments the left very well now


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Much better now. The frontal shot looks cool. And i guess that is what matter the most at photos.
Will look great with HC. Go plant mate!


----------



## B7fec (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Trick work looks great, both sides work really well together, well done...... I'll look forward to seeing this planted up!


----------



## Sonnyarba (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Tkank you all  

I'm so glad that you like it now  I have to admit I'm pretty satisfied with the work, but I'll be looking at the tank for few more days and maybe make some smaller adjustments if necessary  

I hope the planting will be done at least until next weekend, if not even before.

My HC still grows emersed, and my new challenge will be to see how fast will it adapt to submersed condition.


----------



## Sonnyarba (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

One of my friends had an inspiration and surprised me with the image of my tank - planted (except the background  ). I can't wait for the weekend to begin... te see myself planting.


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

This already looks completed. No filter pipes, HC is in the best form. Great capture. So what will be your next scape?  Just kidding. Looks very good.


----------



## Sonnyarba (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> This already looks completed. No filter pipes, HC is in the best form. Great capture. So what will be your next scape?  Just kidding. Looks very good.


   

Great idea Viktor, I'm just going to send the picture to IAPLC   

Just kidding, of course!


----------



## chilled84 (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont joke about it! Do it, The way they have been gradeing you will proberly rank high!


----------



## Sonnyarba (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Since I received few critiques about the right side of the scape, I decided to play more until I'll be satisfied.

Now, it looks like this...










To me it looks more natural, right?


----------



## Tom (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Both sides look good to me now  One thing I might do though, is tilt the rock that is dead center slightly. I would lay it down more so it's not so vertical but keeps the shape of the mountain. Then I might be tempted to bring the little one in front of it in to the left a bit. Just slightly, to emphasize the gap down the middle a bit more. 

Looking good!

Tom


----------



## Sonnyarba (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Both sides look good to me now  One thing I might do though, is tilt the rock that is dead center slightly. I would lay it down more so it's not so vertical but keeps the shape of the mountain. Then I might be tempted to bring the little one in front of it in to the left a bit. Just slightly, to emphasize the gap down the middle a bit more.
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom  

You have to be proud of yourself, to have such a big influence on people   
Just joking, but I liked your ideas so I already did what you suggested and I'm impressed with the result mate  

Look!





Is this finally it?


----------



## Sonnyarba (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Did some minor stone readjustment and finally finished planting  











Finished, hopefully with good luck


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Good luck for the project 

Keep the water chilled between 21/24 if you can. Use more light from the beginning does not matter that diatom will come a week or 2 weeks later as HC runs better this way and stay more compact. Fresh water is loved by this plant so frequent changes is helpful too.

Wait 2 weeks with the Amanos even if diatom appears earlier. So HC can settle in and the shrimps will not dig it out then. They will eat all the diatoms from the plants in a very short time.

After that you just need to enjoy and trim this beauty in  every 2/4 weeks.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

One more thing. Do not do blackout when diatom comes. This hurt too much the fresh HC. Amanos do much better than black out anyway and you plants stay alive.


----------



## Eboeagles (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Looks great! 

Can't wait to see it in a few weeks when its started to grow in. If it looks anything like your drawn image it will be impressive.

Victor - I've been following your HC advice avidly over the last month or so and am excited to try and grow it again following your advice - Just need another tank!!


----------



## Vito (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Looking good, the hardscape has come together nicely and its very pleaseing to the eye, all you need the the HC to go crazy! definetly one to watch.


----------



## Sonnyarba (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Thank you all, I'm glad you like it  

Viktor, tkanks a lot for your advices, I will follow them   You are a real HC guru mate   

And what about choosing fishes for this aquarium? I already have a group of cardinal tetras (p. axelrodi), but after I saw how compact a school of fishes can be in Mark's 120x55x55 (penguin tetras), I am considering to buy some other schooling fish species that will stay more comapct in group. But the other criteria is size, to make aquarium look bigger. What about rummy nose tetras? :?


----------



## Sonnyarba (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Video update...


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - Need some advices*

Stunning, Hardscape has really come together.


----------



## Sonnyarba (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

We are counting the end of the first week since this aquarium came alive.   
There are no bigger changes in the tank, so there is no need for additional photos. But, some HC leaves became brown, like they are falling away...

Is this normal for transition from emmersed to water regime, or is it because of the fact that I'm still adding no ferts? This HC is from emmersed growth, so I suppose that it still hasn't establihed it's new root system to pull the ferts from the Aquasoil, so maybe i should add some KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 to the water colimn... :? 

So, should I start with EI or not?

Cheers!


----------



## Sonnyarba (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> We are counting the end of the first week since this aquarium came alive.
> There are no bigger changes in the tank, so there is no need for additional photos. But, some HC leaves became brown, like they are falling away...
> 
> Is this normal for transition from emmersed to water regime, or is it because of the fact that I'm still adding no ferts? This HC is from emmersed growth, so I suppose that it still hasn't establihed it's new root system to pull the ferts from the Aquasoil, so maybe i should add some KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 to the water column... :?
> ...


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Looking very nice now! 

I would blast it with CO2 and you might as well start EI. It sounds normal for the transition from emersed growth - The HC has less access to CO2 when moved underwater, so it has to adapt. Giving it more CO2 can help with that. 

Tom


----------



## Themuleous (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Dang thats nice, the rock arrangement in particular is stunning.

Sam


----------



## J Butler (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

As Tom said, as you have no livestock in there, I would ramp up the CO2 to increase the amount dissolved to as high as possible. While emersed, they would have had access to relatively large concentrations of CO2 compared to after they were flooded, this should hopefully ease the transition and you can steadily drop the bubble count as they adapt.

Victor's HC masterclass

You're probably already familar with Victor's efforts with HC in his 120P iwagumi, you certainly can't go wrong following that! As you have planted in aquasoil, it might not be vital to dose EI as the substrate should be leaching lots of nutrients into the water column aswell as storing lots ready for the roots to absorb. Extra water column dosing shouldn't hurt if you wanted to, although I think the rocks may need regular scrubbing if you start doing that soon.

Excellent hardscape!   

all the best,
Joe


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Sep 2011)

*90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

I would not dose yet with AS. Boost the light and co2. Daily bi-daily water change and you will be fine. Do not worry about initial diatom or hair algae, amanos will help with that. Just help hc with the above for a quick start. I only dosed brighty k in the first few weeks. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.528859,19.205691


----------



## Sonnyarba (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Thank you all for your answers  

I've already read a few time Viktor's masterpiece topic, and what to say...  But I thought it's better to ask again because maybe your HC wasn't from emmersed. During first 7 days I did daily water changes, and this week I will perform water changes every other day. I will measure water parameters today, to see how much AS gives.

Cheers


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your answers
> 
> I've already read a few time Viktor's masterpiece topic, and what to say...  But I thought it's better to ask again because maybe your HC wasn't from emmersed. During first 7 days I did daily water changes, and this week I will perform water changes every other day. I will measure water parameters today, to see how much AS gives.
> 
> Cheers



Cheers my friend
We used emers HCs. In my thread if you zoom to the first few pictures the plantlets is still emers there.  
Looking forward to the updates from you


----------



## Sonnyarba (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Hi everyone,

it's time for the update   
The aquarium is now at the end of the 5th week. HC finally started to spread pretty nice, and yesterday I trimmed the whole "carpet". This is how it looks like at the moment.







From algae, I have only some problems with GDA on the glass and rocks, and maybe 20 spots with BBA on the rocks. I am doing my best to fight with them by treating those spots with hydrogen peroxide. Are there any good advices about that?

From ferts, I am using everything except KNO3 at the moment, because Aquasoil leeches a lot of it in the water column. It seems HC loves to take a lot of PO4 (I use testers to learn how much my plants need on weekly basis)  

Cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

probably one of the best stone layouts this forum has seen...actually, no! it's thee best the forum has seen. 

Pretty darn nice!


----------



## fandango (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Looks really realistic- like a mountain range. Well done.
regards,
fandango


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Very nice, the rock layout is fantastic! Well done


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Very nice my friend  Just keep the HC low to keep this feeling with the rocks.


----------



## Sonnyarba (1 Oct 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

Thanks a lot   

I will keep you up with the updates


----------



## Sonnyarba (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 90x45x45 - "Seiryu peak" - planted & video*

I have another question: my ATI lighting is currently 37 cm from the water surface, so is it maybe too high?
Few posts above I described my little algae issues


----------



## Sonnyarba (18 Oct 2011)

Hi,

here is a short photo update... enjoy!


----------



## dazza (20 Oct 2011)

wow, love this


----------



## schraptor (20 Oct 2011)

Looking superb mate !
Add some glassware, better lightning for photos and voila


----------



## Rabb.D (21 Oct 2011)

looks fantastic!!

I have a question, what type of Aquasoil did u use powder or normal?


----------



## Sonnyarba (21 Oct 2011)

Thank you for your comments guys  
I used regular type of Aquasoil, but next time I would cover it with a thin layer of powder type. HC would root itself much easier. And about the glassware, my budget is limited at the moment so maybe next year...


----------



## schruz (25 Oct 2011)

A very strong and effective scape. Good job mate. I particularly like the fact that you have left the algae on the rocks. This gives a "mossy" natural feel to it. Great!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2013)

Is this still going? updates?


----------



## Pelagio (20 Jan 2013)

I hope its still going.. the rock placement looks spot on.


----------



## ZliBrka (20 Jan 2013)

Untill Sonny visit UKAPS I will reply (hope he doesnt mind) - this aquarium is gone.

Unfortunately, Sonnyarba went to the dark side - saltwater aquarium.


----------

